

Why some English words are controversial in China - tristanj
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-27216910

======
officialjunk
I feel the comparison of "Nokia" or "Motorola" to "iPhone" is odd. It's brand
versus product. I don't think there is surprise in lack of translation for the
"Lumia" (a Nokia product) or the "Moto X" (a Motorola product).

